# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Desalación nuclear mediante reactores tipo PBMR

## F. Lázaro

Aquí dejo una cita referente a un proyecto fin de carrera muy interesante que he encontrado por la web que lleva a cabo un estudio técnico sobre el  funcionamiento de una planta MED acoplada a un reactor de 4ª generación tipo PBMR para desalar agua. Creo que no se ha puesto aquí en el foro anteriormente.

En sí, la idea es brillante. Un reactor nuclear que podría ser utilizado de dos formas:

- Bien dedicado exclusivamente como fuente de energía para obtener agua desalada en masa.
- O como parte de un sistema cogenerador: electricidad + agua desalada.

Podéis ver todo el proyecto entero en el siguiente enlace. Extraigo sólo el Cap. 7: http://www.iit.upcomillas.es/pfc/res...93020283c2.pdf




> UNIVERSIDAD PONTIFICIA COMILLAS 
> ESCUELA TÉCNICA SUPERIOR DE INGENIERÍA (ICAI)
> 
> PROYECTO FIN DE CARRERA 
> ESTUDIO DEL ACOPLAMIENTO DE UNA PLANTA DE DESALACIÓN MED A UN REACTOR PBMR
> Autor: DUARDO BARROS MERINO 
> MADRID,  septiembre 2007
> 
> [...]
> ...

----------

Jonasino (01-abr-2015),Varanya (21-abr-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Uno de los problemas a los que se puede enfrentar ésta tecnología, además del coste que no lo conozco, es el tema "estético".
Me explico. Hasta ahora una central nuclear en España, casi siempre se ha instalado en lugares con agua disponible para su refrigeración, y en lugares generalmente poco poblados.
Pero en el caso que nos ocupa, se necesitaría instalar la central nuclear en zonas del arco mediterráneo y pegadas al mar, es decir, turísticas. ¿Como van a aceptar los municipios que viven del turismo, con una economía mucho más importante que la agricultura, una instalación nuclear? Qué municipios se sacrificarían por los demás?
¿No pensáis que es un serio problema para su desarrollo?

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pero en el caso que nos ocupa, se necesitaría instalar la central nuclear en zonas del arco mediterráneo y pegadas al mar, es decir, turísticas. ¿Como van a aceptar los municipios que viven del turismo, con una economía mucho más importante que la agricultura, una instalación nuclear? Qué municipios se sacrificarían por los demás?
> ¿No pensáis que es un serio problema para su desarrollo?
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Depende de como lo quieran aceptar los habitantes/turistas.

Ahí está la CN de Vandellòs I y II, y no veo que afecte mucho precisamente al turismo en Cambrils, Salou, Tarragona, etc, y la tienen bien cerquita. 

Cierto es que gran parte de la costa levantina está cementada y enladrillada en su totalidad y se hace difícil encontrar zonas viables para ubicar un complejo de semejante índole, pero aun así hay sitios en los que perfectamente se podría instalar el complejo central nuclear - desaladora.

Por ejemplo, entre Águilas y Mazarrón hay una zona muy buena para poder instalar una CN con 2 reactores y la desaladora. Mínimo 2 reactores por una razón muy simple: siempre habría uno en operación, que se dedicaría a desalar agua. Cuando los 2 reactores estuviesen en operación, uno de ellos seguiría produciendo agua dulce, y el otro se dedicaría a producción de energía eléctrica.

Una CN con 2 EPR, serían como mínimo 4.500 MWt / 1.600 MWe de forma constante para desalar agua. Eso daría para obtener muchos Hm3.

Instalando el complejo nuclear/desaladora en esa zona, se podría mandar agua a la zona de Lorca y Cartagena de forma constante.

Y además, entre mantener la central y la desaladora, darían bastante trabajo, que falta hace.

----------

Jonasino (01-abr-2015),Varanya (21-abr-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Por eso digo que sería por el tema estético. Ahora mismo a ver quien se queda el regalo. La mayor oposición vendría de los mismos alcaldes.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------

Jonasino (01-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Cuando los politicos se den cuenta de que la ética va delante de la estética habremos avanzado un mucho

----------


## NoRegistrado

Otro punto clave es el coste.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Depende de como lo quieran aceptar los habitantes/turistas.
> 
> Ahí está la CN de Vandellòs I y II, y no veo que afecte mucho precisamente al turismo en Cambrils, Salou, Tarragona, etc, y la tienen bien cerquita. 
> 
> Cierto es que gran parte de la costa levantina está cementada y enladrillada en su totalidad y se hace difícil encontrar zonas viables para ubicar un complejo de semejante índole, pero aun así hay sitios en los que perfectamente se podría instalar el complejo central nuclear - desaladora.
> 
> Por ejemplo, entre Águilas y Mazarrón hay una zona muy buena para poder instalar una CN con 2 reactores y la desaladora. Mínimo 2 reactores por una razón muy simple: siempre habría uno en operación, que se dedicaría a desalar agua. Cuando los 2 reactores estuviesen en operación, uno de ellos seguiría produciendo agua dulce, y el otro se dedicaría a producción de energía eléctrica.
> 
> Una CN con 2 EPR, serían como mínimo 4.500 MWt / 1.600 MWe de forma constante para desalar agua. Eso daría para obtener muchos Hm3.
> ...


 Yo recordaba algo de aquellos años. Ya se planteó algo en Águilas. Vamos, que existió un proyecto de CN en Águilas:




> En 1974 se paralizó el proyecto de construcción de una central en Águilas, Cope, provincia de Murcia. Hubo bastante oposición vecinal y de ecologistas contrarios a su instalación. El 23 de febrero de 1974, el jefe de Protección Civil de la región presentó un escrito en el que alegaba que Marina de Cope era una zona de riesgo sísmico por lo que el proyecto fue definitivamente paralizado. Pasados 37 años, el 11 de mayo de 2011, se produjo -a 20 kilómetros del lugar previsto para la ubicación de la central- el terremoto de Lorca de 2011 suceso que confirmaría dramáticamente el riesgo sísmico de la zona.23 24


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energ%C...en_Espa%C3%B1a

Tuvo bastante oposición entonces que era un pueblo más pequeño y menos importante que ahora... Por no hablar del riesgo sísmico.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (21-abr-2015)

----------

